# Recent pics of Rebel and Pretty Girl



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It's been forever since I took any pics of the dogs so I figured what the hell and snapped a few while we were all outside playing with the kids and the go cart.

Thanks for looking and hold on,I have a few more I'm uploading right now


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Some more.....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This is how Rebel gets part of his exercise,chasing the go cart.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I Love Rebel! He's got an awesome coat pattern! Oh and great eyes.  thanks for sharing


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks so much!He's my little goofball


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Somethin' up with your camera's dating?

You've got a very beautiful/handsome pair there.  Stunning eyes!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so beautiful love the smiles. that second batch third one down so great! love their colors!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look so dorky tongues all hanging out lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good I linker that they get along so well. I.so need get a go cart to run the doge tried lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics! How much does rebel weigh? Hes looks huge next to pretty girl


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He does look huge! Ices is still tiny lol. He looks massive, and happy, so that's a good thing.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> Somethin' up with your camera's dating?
> 
> You've got a very beautiful/handsome pair there.  Stunning eyes!


Yeah I didn't bother to check the date on the camera before using it.My sons probably got ahold of it and changed it.Thanks for the kind words


ames said:


> so beautiful love the smiles. that second batch third one down so great! love their colors!


thanks for the kind words!


American_Pit13 said:


> They look so dorky tongues all hanging out lol.


yeah they're a bunch of nerds lol


Rudy4747 said:


> Looking good I linker that they get along so well. I.so need get a go cart to run the doge tried lol.


lol.they get along fine now.But I'm always right there in case it turns bad


circlemkennels said:


> Great pics! How much does rebel weigh? Hes looks huge next to pretty girl


I'm not sure how much he weighs now.Probably around 45/ 50 lbs.I'll weigh him tomorrow and let you know 


ThaLadyPit said:


> He does look huge! Ices is still tiny lol. He looks massive, and happy, so that's a good thing.


I hope he's happy here


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool pics, love your dogs.


----------

